# After planting several species, hazy green water?



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi folks,



90 gallon Amazon Biotope type set up here with two T5 bulbs. Drift wood inverted to take on a branch/root kinda look. Water was normally pretty decent and clear though I did plan on putting in some black water extract. I planted an Argentine Sword and some Asian Water Fern and some moss type plant that I found in little packages at Petco. I have two T5 bulbs. 

All of a sudden the water is getting greener then normal and cloudy? any thoughts?

I did try combating it with a 50 percent water change but didn't seem to help, also tried Tetra no algae and an accu clear kind of solution but to no avail.

thanks,
Nate


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Stay away from algae killers if you want your plants to be healthy.
How long is your lighting cycle.
Too much light is usaully the cause of green water and the only way to get rid of it is a blackout.Several days to a week usaully works.Lighting cycle should be in the 8 hour range afterwards.


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

okay thank you for the reply, what about the plants in there during the black out?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They should survive but may take a couple weeks to recover back to good growth.A uv sterilizer will work on green water also.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

After the algae dies you can add either or both floating Hortworth or Frog Bit, both of which can be contained behind
the last section of branches if you like. Either will grow very fast/get nutrients exclusively from the water thus using
up a major portion of what that algae needs to live off of.


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

excellent, thanks again folks, where do you recommend I get frog bit?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

More plants will not make the green water go away and they shouldn't be required to fight it in the future. How long does your light stay on? Does tank get a lot of sunlight? Is it stocked with fish yet? Do you have ammonia readings? A 4-5 day blackout will usually take care of green water if that is what you have.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Look at it first to see if you like it. It will get to be about 14" tall, but that means sticking down 14" from the top.
It floats and the roots go down. There are other floating types but these spread the leaves out across the top
of the water. The others have leaves which stick up past the surface. Well the large ones like the frog bit do.
They are on E-Bay for one place to look. When buying from them I'd try to get it from a dealer in your continent.
Overseas deliveries take too much time. This is only if you want it/only a suggestion. Less time for the lights to be
on will stop the green water if you don't like/want the frog bit.
frogbit in Fish & Aquariums | eBay

P.S. E-bay has many kinds of aquarium plants. I still like to get them from dealers in the U.S. for quick shipping.


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

awesome, thanks! the light I believe has had an erratic schedule and may be the algae problem now that I feel the plants need tons of late as of late, I have a timer that I bought so I will set them up to a normal schedule after the black out


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Once I had it even more often. It disappears by itself after some time, and does no harm. Most of daylight is come (from behind or from the side through a gap


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Two "never had" type thoughts: #1 Never had it twice in the same tank. #2 Never had it in any tank that had no direct sunlight.
Just because I never had, don't mean I can't have. But just for what it's worth anyway.


----------

